# Mary King suspended for two months



## TGM (12 June 2014)

For receiving two yellow cards in twelve months:

http://www.maryking.co.uk/blog/yellow-card-at-bramham/#more-283

Bit of a shocker!


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (12 June 2014)

That seems very harsh as she did pull up anyway!


----------



## JustKickOn (12 June 2014)

As an experienced rider, she pulled up when she felt correct, at she did stop. What a shame for her, especially as she stopped anyway.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (12 June 2014)

A yellow card for pulling up a fence too late? Seems daft to me.


----------



## TGM (12 June 2014)

It does sound a bit odd, but I wondered if it is was felt they would have had a dangerous fall if it wasn't for the frangible pin.  I am only guessing as wasn't there and didn't see what happened!


----------



## _GG_ (12 June 2014)

Unfair, but unchangeable now. I just posted a message of support on her public facebook page are comments are disabled in that link. Bless her, too harsh IMO.


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 June 2014)

Way too harsh. With her experience she should have been given the benefit of the doubt. She was the one on the horse at the time and could feel what was going on. Using role model as a reason is just wrong.


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2014)

Whoa!
Is there any video of MKs round at Bramham floating around?
I'd be interested to see the basis for the decision


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 June 2014)

What a pity........ think mebbe that simply because she's "high profile" that is why she was picked on??? 

Was probably one of those situations where you're bVggered if you do and bVggered if you don't kinda thing.

But knowing Mary, she'll get up from the mud, dust herself down, and come flying back again! Bless her.


----------



## meardsall_millie (12 June 2014)

Quick question - have all the people saying 'too harsh' had access to the same evidence that the GJ based their decision on?


----------



## Alec Swan (12 June 2014)

Having read Mary's blog,  I found it rather moving,  considering her remarkable humility and her apparent acceptance.  It's no doubt the case that had Mary stopped at the previous fence,  then it may well have been argued,  with reason,  that she'd given up too soon and hadn't allowed a difficult horse to settle.  Whether to continue or not would have been argued regardless of the outcome.

Just a suggestion,  and regardless of the rights and wrongs or even the justification,  this ban demonstrates one important point;  At least those in authority were able to act,  they weren't moved by the rather iconic presence of MK,  and they acted as they thought just.  Can you imagine what would have happened if it had been a Maktoum owned horse?  Can you imagine any of those who administer to British Racing or Endurance events having the courage to get up on their back feet?  I can't.

If nothing else we should be grateful for a committee which has a backbone. 

Accepting what seems to be a rather heavy handed and even biased level of justice can't be easy,  but as the lady with the tight jods says,  Mary will shrug her shoulders,  and she will be back.

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (12 June 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Way too harsh. With her experience she should have been given the benefit of the doubt. She was the one on the horse at the time and could feel what was going on. Using role model as a reason is just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

So was Amy Tyron.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (12 June 2014)

ihatework said:



			Whoa!
Is there any video of MKs round at Bramham floating around?
I'd be interested to see the basis for the decision
		
Click to expand...

I had a hunt around on YouTube (guess who's got a day off today?) and didn't find Mary King featured. However the video of Ben Hobday's round shows that the coffin Mary pulled up at was a long way round the course. Also Ben's round is great to watch www.youtube.com/watch?v=4D-990tVVVI

Btw Ruth Edge's fall looked very scary!


----------



## PaddyMonty (12 June 2014)

Maesfen said:



			So was Amy Tyron.
		
Click to expand...

Are you really saying the two incidents are comparable? Really?
One pulled up a sound horse because it wasn't jumping well, the other continued to jump an obviously very lame horse. I see no connection what so ever.


----------



## Rosiefan (12 June 2014)

FWIW I agree with Alec, rules are rules and are there to protect the horse.  Given that there's no video available for all us armchair experts to look at I'm certainly not going to comment on the judgement.


----------



## popsdosh (12 June 2014)

meardsall_millie said:



			Quick question - have all the people saying 'too harsh' had access to the same evidence that the GJ based their decision on?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree they are the people on the ground and will have access to numerous video footage,The previous yellow card was for something not very pretty if I remember correctly. They dont just hand them out for the fun of it they are all very experienced horse riders themselves! Nobody is holier than thou and untouchable as much as everybody thinks the sun shines from them.


----------



## TGM (12 June 2014)

I agree that those of us that were not there and/or have not seen video footage are not really in a position to judge whether this punishment was too harsh.  It is good that officials are prepared to make these decisions whether the rider is high-profile or not, and it is a positive thing for rider safety and horse welfare.  However, I would expect all riders to be treated the same and would not support being harsher on high-profile riders in order to 'set an example'.  (Not suggesting that is the case here, by the way).


----------



## Girlracer (12 June 2014)

They must have done it for a reason, but from her side it sounds on the harsh side. 

At least she's got her daughter to take over her rides though!


----------



## Patterdale (12 June 2014)

From what she says it sounds like they based their decision on her high profile, which seems terribly unfair.


----------



## Gamebird (12 June 2014)

ihatework said:



			Whoa!
Is there any video of MKs round at Bramham floating around?
I'd be interested to see the basis for the decision
		
Click to expand...




meardsall_millie said:



			Quick question - have all the people saying 'too harsh' had access to the same evidence that the GJ based their decision on?
		
Click to expand...




popsdosh said:



			Totally agree they are the people on the ground and will have access to numerous video footage,The previous yellow card was for something not very pretty if I remember correctly. They dont just hand them out for the fun of it they are all very experienced horse riders themselves! Nobody is holier than thou and untouchable as much as everybody thinks the sun shines from them.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know whether you can see this link, but this excellent sequence of photos shows exactly what happened at the coffin. There is an extremely steep downhill slope after the rail and I think it's fair to say that the pin did its job and prevented what might have been a nasty and possibly rotational fall. Mary's balance through is exceptional. There are balck flag alternatives to all three elements, which were well used on the day.

https://www.facebook.com/rfm.equinephotos.5/posts/318060195011085


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2014)

PaddyMonty said:



			Are you really saying the two incidents are comparable? Really?
One pulled up a sound horse because it wasn't jumping well, the other continued to jump an obviously very lame horse. I see no connection what so ever.
		
Click to expand...

I get where Maesfen was coming from.
No the incidents are not comparable, but the comment regarding letting an experienced competitor make their own decisions possibly are comparable.

Amy Tryon was allowed to make her own call on course, and look what a massive misjudgement that was on her part. 

I think MKs statement is professional to the extreme. I have no opinion on the yellow card decisions as I haven't access to the supporting evidence


----------



## amandap (12 June 2014)

I suppose those looking from the ground don't wish to encourage pushing on with (in the words on the blog) "_The horse I rode at Bramham was disappointingly strong and unruly across country_."

It says a lot about her to me that she has accepted the ruling gracefully.


----------



## ihatework (12 June 2014)

Gamebird said:



			I don't know whether you can see this link, but this excellent sequence of photos shows exactly what happened at the coffin. There is an extremely steep downhill slope after the rail and I think it's fair to say that the pin did its job and prevented what might have been a nasty and possibly rotational fall. Mary's balance through is exceptional. There are balck flag alternatives to all three elements, which were well used on the day.

https://www.facebook.com/rfm.equinephotos.5/posts/318060195011085

Click to expand...

Yes can see those, thank you. MK did very well to stay upright there! And understandably took the decision to retire.
Was the decision to retire taken too late in her part - I haven't a clue!!


----------



## Gamebird (12 June 2014)

Nope, me neither. The pics are slightly at odds with her description, but to be honest things often feel different from the saddle to how they look from the ground.


----------



## Girlracer (12 June 2014)

Gamebird said:



			I don't know whether you can see this link, but this excellent sequence of photos shows exactly what happened at the coffin. There is an extremely steep downhill slope after the rail and I think it's fair to say that the pin did its job and prevented what might have been a nasty and possibly rotational fall. Mary's balance through is exceptional. There are balck flag alternatives to all three elements, which were well used on the day.

https://www.facebook.com/rfm.equinephotos.5/posts/318060195011085

Click to expand...

Wow it certainly did it's job. That would have been very nasty.


----------



## Honey08 (12 June 2014)

I'm a bit sad for her.  We saw them a few fences earlier and the horse looked strong and a tad green for the level, but I wouldn't have said dangerous by any means.  The horse looked similar at Chatsworth too (it was the same one, wasn't it?).  Lots of other top riders had falls and not great example setting moments too.  If she hadn't have pulled up I could have accepted it more.  Hey ho though, I guess it wasn't an easy decision for the ground jury to make and they must have had their reasons. Gutted for Mary though.


----------



## Custard Cream (12 June 2014)

Have FJ Mary on numerous occasions (inc this years Bramham) and, being honest, she's always flirted close to the dangerous line. She's got away with it many times and if it wasn't for the FP at the coffin she'd have had a very nasty accident. Interestingly, the coffin was 2 fences after the very influential kidney ponds at 10, with the let up kennel fence inbetween (where the GJ believe she should have pulled up).


----------



## dominobrown (12 June 2014)

Rules are rules, so if she was riding dangerously fair enough, but rules are (should!) be the same for everyone so the fact that they used the excuse she is 'high profile' is disgusting. Her profile should have nothing to do with it.


----------



## ester (12 June 2014)

perhaps they said that more in a way that because you are experienced/high profile we can't make allowances which is slightly different but amounts to the same thing. We only have that as what she has said about it not the GJ.


----------



## Dream19 (12 June 2014)

Being she was the rider, had the feel with all her experience, I would have thought she would know what was best. I think it's an appalling decision.


----------



## oldvic (12 June 2014)

TGM said:



			It does sound a bit odd, but I wondered if it is was felt they would have had a dangerous fall if it wasn't for the frangible pin.  I am only guessing as wasn't there and didn't see what happened!
		
Click to expand...

I think the photos that Gamebird posted prove that. Also that she wasn't feeling what was going on under her - the horse clearly hit it with his chest and that never feels like hind legs dropping on the rail!



PaddyMonty said:



			Way too harsh. With her experience she should have been given the benefit of the doubt. She was the one on the horse at the time and could feel what was going on. Using role model as a reason is just wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, the ground jury did not give her the card as she was a role model, that is how Mary has interpreted what they said.



Patterdale said:



			From what she says it sounds like they based their decision on her high profile, which seems terribly unfair.
		
Click to expand...

Not true.



Gamebird said:



			I don't know whether you can see this link, but this excellent sequence of photos shows exactly what happened at the coffin. There is an extremely steep downhill slope after the rail and I think it's fair to say that the pin did its job and prevented what might have been a nasty and possibly rotational fall. Mary's balance through is exceptional. There are balck flag alternatives to all three elements, which were well used on the day.

https://www.facebook.com/rfm.equinephotos.5/posts/318060195011085

Click to expand...

The fact that there were black flag alternatives that she chose not to use even though it was a difficult fence and the horse was strong, inverted and, in her words, unruly would impact on the decision that she was riding dangerously.



amandap said:



			Fair enough but she doesn't really have much choice!



Dream19 said:



			Being she was the rider, had the feel with all her experience, I would have thought she would know what was best. I think it's an appalling decision.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes as officials you have to act to save the rider from themselves. It is the riders responsibility to pull up if things are not as they should be. The ground jury will make the decision for the rider if they have to but it is not an easy call and if it comes to that then it is much more serious. An experienced rider should make that judgement early enough without being told to. If this ground jury hadn't taken the action they did and she had gone on to have a serious accident in the next few weeks (quite possible from what I hear) then they would feel partially responsible. The president of the ground jury was Martin Plewa who is one of the most respected officials in the world. He has been a rider, judge and TD to the highest level and holds a very high position within the German equine education system. That he felt he had no choice but to give her the yellow card knowing that she already had one less than a year ago says a lot. He wouldn't have done it lightly. 
Maybe if she had studied the videos of competitions over the last few years where she has been criticised for being way behind the movement with inverted horses in very strong bits then she could have avoided this.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Bestdogdash (12 June 2014)

oldvic said:



			I think the photos that Gamebird posted prove that. Also that she wasn't feeling what was going on under her - the horse clearly hit it with his chest and that never feels like hind legs dropping on the rail!



Firstly, the ground jury did not give her the card as she was a role model, that is how Mary has interpreted what they said.



Not true.



The fact that there were black flag alternatives that she chose not to use even though it was a difficult fence and the horse was strong, inverted and, in her words, unruly would impact on the decision that she was riding dangerously.



Fair enough but she doesn't really have much choice!



Sometimes as officials you have to act to save the rider from themselves. It is the riders responsibility to pull up if things are not as they should be. The ground jury will make the decision for the rider if they have to but it is not an easy call and if it comes to that then it is much more serious. An experienced rider should make that judgement early enough without being told to. If this ground jury hadn't taken the action they did and she had gone on to have a serious accident in the next few weeks (quite possible from what I hear) then they would feel partially responsible. The president of the ground jury was Martin Plewa who is one of the most respected officials in the world. He has been a rider, judge and TD to the highest level and holds a very high position within the German equine education system. That he felt he had no choice but to give her the yellow card knowing that she already had one less than a year ago says a lot. He wouldn't have done it lightly. 
Maybe if she had studied the videos of competitions over the last few years where she has been criticised for being way behind the movement with inverted horses in very strong bits then she could have avoided this.
		
Click to expand...


I COMPLETELY agree with Old Vic - well said.

I have seen MK several times recently riding quite badly. Her ride at Badminton was pretty bad - remember how her horse got her out of all sorts of trouble at the owl hole ? She has become a 'equine national treasure' that can do no wrong in the view of many, but, like all of us eventually, I think the time has come for her to retire - as she should have done immediately after that completely misjudged jump at Bramham. Well done the GJ for making the hard call. I saw that horse at Chatsworth - it simply wasn't ready to take on Chatsworth let alone Bramham - he was over faced and very green.

Simply saying she is being picked on for her profile is risible, and insulting for all involved in the sport on the ground.


----------



## stencilface (12 June 2014)

Custard Cream said:



			Have FJ Mary on numerous occasions (inc this years Bramham) and, being honest, she's always flirted close to the dangerous line. She's got away with it many times and if it wasn't for the FP at the coffin she'd have had a very nasty accident. Interestingly, the coffin was 2 fences after the very influential kidney ponds at 10, with the let up kennel fence inbetween (where the GJ believe she should have pulled up).
		
Click to expand...

Not forgetting the 'need my brown trousers' leap of faith fence straight after the water, not sure how I'd like that on a horse who was unruly :eek3:

The fb photos show how lucky she was there was a FP, itsa nasty little fence to have a fall at in a tight crowded spot IMHO, which causes it's fair share of faults and whoopsies almost faults. Would she have known there was a pin there just in case? Mind you if you go into a. 3* fence thinking about if there's a pin then you shouldn't be riding really (not saying that's what Mary did, just an observation)

I'll be honest I've always felt a bit funny watching mk, she certainly has some skill and stick ability and a whole heap more bravery than I but can tend to look like a fall is imminent.....


----------



## angelish (12 June 2014)

rules are rules and we don't know how the horse was going before she pulled it up but poor mary  i really feel for her , the times iv'e met her she's been so patient answering silly questions with such enthusiasm for the spot 
she really does love her job !


----------



## armchair_rider (12 June 2014)

stencilface said:



			Not forgetting the 'need my brown trousers' leap of faith fence straight after the water, not sure how I'd like that on a horse who was unruly :eek3:

The fb photos show how lucky she was there was a FP, itsa nasty little fence to have a fall at in a tight crowded spot IMHO, which causes it's fair share of faults and whoopsies almost faults. Would she have known there was a pin there just in case? Mind you if you go into a. 3* fence thinking about if there's a pin then you shouldn't be riding really (not saying that's what Mary did, just an observation)

I'll be honest I've always felt a bit funny watching mk, she certainly has some skill and stick ability and a whole heap more bravery than I but can tend to look like a fall is imminent.....
		
Click to expand...

Her style certainly isn't pretty to watch sometimes - I don't think a youngster coming into the sport now would get away with it. I wouldn't say it was necessarily dangerous but there's probably good reasons why it isn't a style you see often.

As to whetehr this was justified: I haven't seen either incident so I really am not qualified to comment. However if the the rules were fairly applied, with the rider's reputation having no influence, then it's fair - and great that eventing has judges which are prepared to make that kind of decision.


----------



## Cortez (12 June 2014)

Mary King is a lovely lady and certainly rides with dash and stickability, but I find much of her riding pretty hard to watch, actually.


----------



## khalswitz (12 June 2014)

I'm glad to hear it's not just me that sometimes looks at MK with disbelief...

I like her a lot, and she has done fabulously throughout her career. But I watch her and she LOOKS like she is just 'sticking on', rather than really helping the horse, and always looks like she's scraping round on the XC or getting dragged around by a horse too strong for her. Obviously she wouldn't have gotten where she was if this was actually the case, but that's how her style LOOKS. 

I know she is a big favourite but personally I much prefer Tina Cook, WFP (he makes eventing cool), AN, Toddy...


----------



## stencilface (12 June 2014)

I think the obvious key with mk is that she must do her homework, so she's already helped the horses out in their training. They seem to generally be well of the leg and normally go in a straight line between the flags regardless of what she's doing on top


----------



## khalswitz (12 June 2014)

stencilface said:



			I think the obvious key with mk is that she must do her homework, so she's already helped the horses out in their training. They seem to generally be well of the leg and normally go in a straight line between the flags regardless of what she's doing on top 

Click to expand...

This is very true.


----------



## dingle12 (12 June 2014)

Custard Cream said:



			Have FJ Mary on numerous occasions (inc this years Bramham) and, being honest, she's always flirted close to the dangerous line. She's got away with it many times and if it wasn't for the FP at the coffin she'd have had a very nasty accident. Interestingly, the coffin was 2 fences after the very influential kidney ponds at 10, with the let up kennel fence inbetween (where the GJ believe she should have pulled up).
		
Click to expand...


I've always found her uneasy to watch, I think she is a fab lady and has achieved so much however I've thought an accident is waiting to happen. To many flyers at fences.


----------



## Maesfen (12 June 2014)

I always feel sorry for her horse's back teeth, sorry.


----------



## Horsemad12 (13 June 2014)

She retired the same horse at Chatsworth by the looks of it, so I suspect not the first time there has been issues.

When to call it a day on a XC is tricky.  I retired recently on course as the horse was hating the ground, hard decision to make.  Personally I think if it crosses your mind to do so in the heat of the moment then it MUST be the best thing to do. 

Having retired so recently on the same horse I am sure she must have had doubts in her mind coming to such a tricky fence........


----------



## armchair_rider (13 June 2014)

If the fence was black flagged then perhaps the yellow card was more/as much for not taking the alternative than for not pulling up before the fence? Although possibly the alternative would have been worse for that horse and she thought the direct route was actually a safer bet.

Interesting to see that a petition has been started to get the ban overturned.


----------



## montanna (13 June 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Interesting to see that a petition has been started to get the ban overturned.
		
Click to expand...

How ridiculous. I assume all those signing the petition have had the same access to information as that of the ground jury?


----------



## Molly'sMama (13 June 2014)

Let completely IGNORE anything - all pictures or the ground or even the fence.

She had already had a yellow card, 12 months ago. Regardless of what happened here, this means these events happened regularly with her. So yeah this may have been unlucky, but if it truly were out of character, she wouldn't have gotten the ban, only her first yellow.


----------



## montanna (13 June 2014)

Molly'sMama said:



			She had already had a yellow card, 12 months ago. Regardless of what happened here, this means these events happened regularly with her.
		
Click to expand...

So just because she has been found guilty on a previous occasion, means that of course she deserved it on this occasion?! Did I seriously just read that?

If you weren't there, you aren't qualified to comment. The ground jury were, and have made a decision, which MK has taken graciously, why can't people just accept this?


----------



## suzi (13 June 2014)

Molly'sMama said:



			Let completely IGNORE anything - all pictures or the ground or even the fence.

She had already had a yellow card, 12 months ago. Regardless of what happened here, this means these events happened regularly with her. So yeah this may have been unlucky, but if it truly were out of character, she wouldn't have gotten the ban, only her first yellow.
		
Click to expand...




montanna said:



			So just because she has been found guilty on a previous occasion, means that of course she deserved it on this occasion?! Did I seriously just read that?

If you weren't there, you aren't qualified to comment. The ground jury were, and have made a decision, which MK has taken graciously, why can't people just accept this?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's what MM meant....more that everyone is up in arms about this latest card being the one that got her the ban when in fact it was her receiving two cards in 12 months. No one is commenting on the circumstances of the first card although that is just as responsible for her eventual suspension. 

I think the petition is disgraceful. ...how are people with no access to full facts and footage supposed to comment accurately. It makes a mockery of the ground jury and the system.

counter that with how often people comment on here about the low standard of riding / unfit horses / how more people should be pulled up esp at the lower levels.


----------



## armchair_rider (13 June 2014)

I agree entirely with you Suzi. And i'd like to know how many of the peopel petitioning for this ban to be rescinded were also petitioning against rolkur or that endurance horse a few weeks ago on the basis that top riders shouldn't be able to get away with stuff just because of their reputation - not that this case is anything like as bad, it's poor judgement rather than cruelty.


----------



## Maesfen (13 June 2014)

For those that haven't seen this - http://e-venting.co.uk/2014/06/mary-kings-yellow-card-at-bramham/

BTW, thank you IHW for completely seeing the reason why I compared it to AT.


----------



## glamourpuss (14 June 2014)

Well personally I think that had the ground jury pulled her up the yellow card would've been seen as much fairer. The fact that she retired & was still given the yellow card is what makes this ruling seem unfair to some.
For the record I'm not disputing that her round may have been dangerous. A thread elsewhere suggests that the commentators. & other riders watching were all commentating on how hairy the round was. I'm guessing the FJ were also reporting this back to control. So IMO the ground jury should've pulled her up. I don't think anyone could've been petitioning about a yellow card in these circumstances. 

I do think the petition is in bad taste. From what I've seen & heard the round was dangerous, even Mary gives the suggestion in her statement! So yes there should be some sort of consequence. Do I think the yellow card is the right consequence? It does seem very harsh but these rules are there to protect our sport & so they should be totally respected!


----------



## dieseldog (14 June 2014)

What were the circumstances surrounding the first yellow card - does anyone know?


----------



## glamourpuss (14 June 2014)

The previous yellow card was given at Le Lion. The horse had a bad jump at a fence coming out of the water. (From pretty much a standstill I believe) the Ground Jury felt she should've circled. 
So not a different form of dangerous riding. In fact jumping from a standstill is one of the few definitions of dangerous riding hence why that card didn't cause much controversy because it was much more clear cut .


----------



## glamourpuss (14 June 2014)

Sorry rogue 'not'
Meant to say
 'So a different form of dangerous riding'


----------



## peanuts1984 (14 June 2014)

Rules are rules and the same as any sport there's always going to be times where you disagree - but being a competitor it's sportsmanship to take it on the chin. It's only 2 months - and after all her daughter is taking the rides . What's it matter ?! All these petitions I've seen . It's going to end up being that when hurts do need to step in that they can't sue to social media people kicking off all the time . Why don't people sign petitions that's really going to make a difference not an 8 week ban . It's only a sport


----------



## Honey08 (14 June 2014)

I really don't see the point of a petition, but am not keen on all these kick her when she's down posts!  Yes she has a unique style XC, but it has worked well for her on various horses over a good few decades, so it's probably a bit harsh to describe her as a lucky passenger or due for retirement!  And the fact that she gets wonderful dressage out of horses suggests she's a decent rider!  I wonder if we're just used to seeing her on an established partnership and seeing her on a green horse just doesn't look so good.  For what it's worth, I don't think this particular horse will go so far.  At Chatsworth he stopped twice at the water when she retired.  I wonder if Mary was pushing a bit (as are lots of others) as the team selection is so up in the air?

Ps,  I've seen a million hunting people jump that way over the years.


----------



## Hippona (14 June 2014)

I saw her round, and spoke to her the day afterwards....she said she pulled him up because he was going too strong, the weather wasn't great, the ground was wet and she wasn't happy to continue....bit harsh to be punished on that basis IMO.


----------



## TheMule (14 June 2014)

I think today's tragic news puts this into perspective and shows why the FEI jury are rightfully so careful. Eventing is a risky sport, why increase the odds against you by approaching a fence with no line/ impulsion, or on the verge of out of control? That's why Mary got her yellow cards that subsequently led to her suspension.


----------



## MagicMelon (14 June 2014)

TheMule said:



			I think today's tragic news puts this into perspective and shows why the FEI jury are rightfully so careful. Eventing is a risky sport, why increase the odds against you by approaching a fence with no line/ impulsion, or on the verge of out of control? That's why Mary got her yellow cards that subsequently led to her suspension.
		
Click to expand...

She's a very experienced top level eventer, I can't imagine she deserved this.  I like her style, it shows that looking pretty doesn't matter XC, she just gets the job done.


----------



## dieseldog (14 June 2014)

glamourpuss said:



			The previous yellow card was given at Le Lion. The horse had a bad jump at a fence coming out of the water. (From pretty much a standstill I believe) the Ground Jury felt she should've circled. 
So not a different form of dangerous riding. In fact jumping from a standstill is one of the few definitions of dangerous riding hence why that card didn't cause much controversy because it was much more clear cut .
		
Click to expand...

Thank You.


----------



## TGM (14 June 2014)

TheMule said:



			I think today's tragic news puts this into perspective and shows why the FEI jury are rightfully so careful. Eventing is a risky sport, why increase the odds against you by approaching a fence with no line/ impulsion, or on the verge of out of control? That's why Mary got her yellow cards that subsequently led to her suspension.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this entirely.


----------



## Honey08 (14 June 2014)

But god knows how many other riders went through that coffin like that and didn't get carded.  Google Ruth Edge's fall,that too hit chest on. I must have watched 30 riders there and only 25% went through well.


----------



## TGM (14 June 2014)

I think the point is that, from reports, MK's horse was already jumping badly and out of control at previous fences, it was not judged on that fence in isolation.  If that was the case, then the yellow card sounds justified.


----------



## magicmoose (15 June 2014)

suzi said:



			I think the petition is disgraceful. ...how are people with no access to full facts and footage supposed to comment accurately. It makes a mockery of the ground jury and the system.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Looking at the ground jury and TDs for both events, they are hugely experienced and well respected. 

The fact that both groups decided on separate occasions that Mary was riding dangerously is a strong indicator to me that there is a pattern of behaviour.


----------



## stevieg (15 June 2014)

Cortez said:



			Mary King is a lovely lady and certainly rides with dash and stickability, but I find much of her riding pretty hard to watch, actually.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100%. I wonder how many would have disagreed with the decision had it been made about a 'nobody' and not Mary King


----------



## Bestdogdash (15 June 2014)

MagicMelon said:



			She's a very experienced top level eventer, I can't imagine she deserved this.  I like her style, it shows that looking pretty doesn't matter XC, she just gets the job done.
		
Click to expand...

Or, apparently, doesn't.


----------



## spacefaer (15 June 2014)

Bestdogdash said:



			Or, apparently, doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Love it


----------



## Custard Cream (15 June 2014)

Honey08 said:



			But god knows how many other riders went through that coffin like that and didn't get carded.  Google Ruth Edge's fall,that too hit chest on. I must have watched 30 riders there and only 25% went through well.
		
Click to expand...

I was fence judging as Ruth went through it, she approached it at a proper coffin canter unlike many others I saw (Mary included) and Ruth's fall was entirely due to the fact the frangible pin didn't break.


----------

